# Reliable Does Work



## DL Rupper (Oct 14, 2007)

I spent a couple of days last week jawing with Kenneth at Grandview Trailer Sales in Bedford, VA and he demonstrated his recommended RV cleaner (RELIABLE) on a really dirty RV.  It seemed to work, so I bought 2 spray bottles of it.  I just finished cleaning my RV and danged if the stuff isn't the best product I've ever used.  All you have to do is spray it on full strength and let it sit for 30 seconds and then use a bucket of soapy water and an long RV extended sponge to slop it down and around and then rinse it off.  Bingo clean RV.  IT REALLY WORKS.  :laugh:


----------



## dennis1949 (Oct 14, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

I use a product called "Awesome" from the dollar tree. Use it the same way with the same results and a whole lot cheaper


----------



## OpenRoads (Oct 14, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Have to agree!!! Awesome $1

That's one dolla!

Don't use it very often, and only on the dirtiest dirt.  It likes to take the wax off, and right now.  Works great on the awning, and easy, spray on rinse off.

Glad you found a product you like.  There are many out there!


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 14, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Just finished writing a review on  last nights stay on http://www.rvparkreviews.com.  Great site.  We check out all the parks we think we might stay in along the way.  You can tell the best ones easily.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

where was it u stayed DL ??? I knida had a brain fart,, sorry for the language


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 15, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work



DL, Thanks for the good plug about Reliable. We have tried to find cleaners better, but cannot. Reliable will not harm paint or decals, be careful of the other stuff.

When the owner of that nasty trailer arrived, afer your left, he wanted to know what those clean spots were. I told him and he bought some Reliablebefore he left.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 15, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Hey 730, Check out Walnut Hills RV in Staunton, VA.  The one about the best rated RV Park in VA.  If you want a nice review try Bob Evans Farm RV Park in Rio Grande, OH. :laugh:  :approve:

GTS, no problem on the Reliable.  Danged if the RV clean RV didn't make me feel guilty about waxing, so I'm all tired and my body hurts and I still have another day's worth of work to do.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Ken at Grandview got me to try "Reilable" a year or so ago and I consider that to have been a favor. I got a gallon of concentrate from him and it is the very best cleaner that I have ever used. I have now given away my collection of "Black Streak Removers" because none of them really do much but if you follow the instructions on the bottle and make a concentrate mix in a spray bottle, that does the job more easily than any other product I know of. And I now use it for cleaning the bugs from the nose of our motorhome while traveling too! But the worst thing about the product is that my wife just borrowed my spray bottle and next trip to Wal-Mart I'll have to buy another as mine now has Pam's name on it. She says that "Reliable" is her new kitchen cleaner. She just today used it to clean the stove top and so it looks as though I will soon be looking to buy more. No more orange stuff that softens paint for us. We are just about a "one cleaner family."


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

I'm tell'n ya that Reliable will clean anything you want clean.  From the sides of your RV, to the Awning, to your grill, to your kitchen countertop, to your boat.  Anything you want.  

The mattress I use in my trailer was delivered with what looked like grease stains on it.  I sprayed Reliable on it and wiped it with a paper towel.  Looks like nothing was ever on it.

Dollar store things just don't cut it.  I have tried them too!!!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 22, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Hey DL, you gave such a convincing testimonial on Reliable I had to order me some from GTS. Think you could stop by and do a demonstration. I'll supply the lawn chairs and drinks. :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Hey Shadow, sorry I won't be able to stop by as I'm incapacitated from waxing the RV.  I have been on pain pills for a week now thanks to  Kenneth at GTS.  Reliable does tend to strip out the old, old wax so a new coat is required.  I plan to only use it on the front and rear caps fairly often as I tend to wax them frequently.  I will only use it on the sides of the RV once or twice a year.    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

DL,

If you use the concentrate it will remove the wax but I have mixed in in a bucket at the strength suggested for general washing and have never had the wax effected at all. I use a mix of about 1/10 or so as a bug remover on the nose of the RV all of the time with no wax removal at all. How strong did you mix what you used?


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Kirk, I used it full strength.  I sprayed it straight out of the bottle and then swished it around with some soapy water on a long handled sponge. Worked too good.  Actually the wax had never been stripped off before.  I will dilute it next time and see what happens.  Thanks.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Thanks guys, good info. You can still stop by DL, the offer on the cool drink is still open. Just let us know so I can clean the yard of Fords.   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Shadow, after DL left you would have to wash all that Dodge diesel fumes off the fords again :laugh:  Doubt even Reliable would get it all off   :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Hey Shadow, we get by Texas every now and then.  We'll stop by next time.  If you get a whiff of the of sweet Dodge diesel fumes it will change you forever.  Why, I'll bet Kenneth at GTS is still remembering how good the Red Dodge diesel that stopped by a couple of weeks ago smelled.  Wouldn't surprise me if he didn't run right out and trade his GMC's in on new Dodge Rams. :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

I bet GTS could market u'r diesel fumes ,, heck i think even camping world would like a shot at it  :clown:  :clown:  :laugh:  :8ball:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work



Hey Ken has the re-order came in yet? with all this buzz about the product I will have to try it. Just let me know when it come in. I sent you an e-mail a few nights ago . did you get it? keep me in mind with it does. happy sales& rv'ing

Hollis


----------



## John Harrelson (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

I have never heard of nor ever used the "Reliable" cleaner solution, so I can't comment one way or the other about it....

However, I have used "Awesome" cleaner from the local Dollar Tree store and it is absolutely fantastic...  I have not found anything that  Awesome will not clean....

I'll keep an eye out for the "Reliable" cleaner the next time I go to the Dollar Tree store give it a try if it's the same price as the Awesome cleaner.

Is the name "Reliable" the only name it is sold under or is there another name depending on which store you are shopping in ?

I's always good to have an alternate cleaner on hand when traveling,  especially if there is no Dollar Store around..

Thanks,
John


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

John, I have also found that Awesome will really take the crud off but as with anything I would recommend using on a small area first to see if it will harm whatever I am cleaning.  You can't beat the price and if you use it full strength you will need to wax after using. It will get the black streaks and works on awnings. Also cleans aluminum.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

John,
You won't find Reliable in the Dollar Tree store.  It is called Reliable.

Hollis, order did come in.  I e-mailed you earlier today.


----------



## John Harrelson (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Thanks Ken, 

Reading HOLLIS's post, it sounds like he buys it online..   Since I don't  shop online and since the Dollar Tree store doesn't sell it, do you know what stores do carry it ? 

Kirk says he bought a gallon size of concentrate, but I don't need that much... Whats the smallest size container it comes in ?  
Do you know about how much the smallest size  cost?

I'd like to try it if I can find it and it doesn't cost an arm and leg.  

Thanks, 
John


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

John,
We have it in a 32oz. spray bottle also.  I will send you pricing privately, don't do that in the open forum.  Keeps the peace.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

John, 

Reliable is not a cheap product but something that makes washing my motorhome as much easier as it does will get my business even so. My sore mussels are worth the extra cost. And Ken does have it on his website under products.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

DL Rupper,
Hi, I just signed up on this web site And Have a few questions. Two days ago we had a pretty bad thunder storm, for some reason my lights and air conditioner quite.
I still hav electric coming in all the outlets work, micro, tv and anything that is plugged in. Checked the fuses and breakers none were blown reset breakers just
cause with no evail. Would welcome any insight to this problem you or anyone else could offer. My rig is a 1996 Prowler TT   

Please help Pepper


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 28, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Hey Pepper, welcome to the forum.  I'm on an unexpected family problem trip to Dayton, Oh and my mind isn't concentrating very well at the moment.  Off hand it sounds rather strange in that your lights are probably 12 V and your air conditioner is 120 V .  Sounds like some kind of power surge that got selective in what it took out.  I'm sure 730, Grandview Trailer Sales or Kirk might have some advice.  They are all experienced with RV repairs.  Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

I hope every thing turns out ok DL ,, and yes i would be glad to help out ,,,
Pepper,, let ne re read u'r post and i'll get back to u..


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Ok pepper ,, welcome to the forum ...
Were u plugged into shore power when this hit???
Also what all did u have running at the time of the outage???
Did u have any type of surge portector attached to the shore line???
Sorry for the ques.. but gotta know..
Do u have ANY 12 volt power at all ,, etc ,, lights water pump,, and such???
Post us back and we'll go from there...
I hope everything is ok with DL's family...


----------



## juhlenbrock (Dec 15, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

I've tried almost every product the RV dealers and Walmart sells.  The easiest product I've found for my boats, rv and anything that is plastic or fiberglass is 2 cups of bleach and l cup of laundry detergent (no foaming) mixed in pump yard sprayer.  You can work yourself to death or let the solution clean.  MEAN GREEN from DOLLAR GENERAL at $2.00 a quart has been a mainstay for my boats and rv's.  If you have bad stains on bottom of boat put SNOW BOWL toilet cleaner in flat plastic bowl and dip scrubbing bruch or large paint brush and wipe on stain, bingo, gone in 1 to 2 minutes.  Two or three applications for old deep stains.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 15, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

Mean Green will ruin decals on the sides of campers.  Reliable will not.  I don't work hard either.  Spray Reliable on, and it will do the work.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 16, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work

How does Reliable compare to Castrol (purple gallon container from Wally World?     :question:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 16, 2007)

Re: Reliable Does Work



Reliable's most visible attribute is on the bugs that fly into the front of your vehicle ( :clown: ). They immediately melt into a brown runoff. 

I've easily lifted 6 months worth of tree droppings (not normal; a test) from the roof of my MH AFTER washing half of it with my normal soap-stuff. Then I washed the soap-washed half because it was obvious after seeing it against the Reliable. 

Reliable isn't magic, though. It won't make that discolored plastic trim look like new again. I haven't found any cleaner that will. 

It will take wax off (at full strength) so the waxed side of my covered trailer looked bad when I did a spot on it. I took out some paste wax, applied and dried and buffed, and I couldn't find the spot. Still can't. 

Don't put it on bare aluminum. It will discolor and streak that. I haven't found a cure yet. (The fenders on my covered trailer are bare aluminum.) 

I'm satisfied. Buy it from Ken @ Grandview Trailer Sales. He went out of his way to get what I ordered to me at the best price. (It wasn't a normal RV-type order.)


----------

